# History



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

This is the home that my husband's grandparents originally built and lived in on our property, one day we would love to restore it if we can afford to.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Cathy that is so lovely with the vine growing all over it. I hope you can get to renovate it one day it deserves to be preserved. Too many of our historic buildings just get knocked down. I so much prefer our older buildings to the new modern ones. They all just look like square concrete boxes and are ugly. Modern developers have a lot to answer for. They really have no style or imagination.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh that definitely has potential. I love the vines and greenery around there. So peaceful. Let me know when you get it fixed up, we'll be all ready to move in with the flock LOL


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cathy your husbands grandparents house does definitely have potential. But you will soon not see the house for all of that vine. Hope you don't get any fires down there.. I hope you can one day restore the house that your husbands grandparents lived in...That would be so cool...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

It's a beautiful house and I hope you can restore it!:fingerx:


----------



## NormH (Oct 22, 2015)

A good start would be to start removing the greenery from the house. Although it does look good, it's only going to get worse and could cause additional damage. Nice to hear there are people out there willing to preserve their family history.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is a cool house and restoring it would be fun!

Clearing all the vines off the house and from all around it to assess the state of the wood and prevent further decay would be my first step.

Want me to come and start on it for you? *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sounds like a great project, I am an old house lover. My husband and I have restored several of them, you never know what you might find inside the walls!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

But the vines give it so much character. I wonder what the vines think about hair cuts? Wonderful house , Cathy. J A


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

How cool! The restoration would be a huge project but well worth it


----------



## 4711 (Nov 29, 2009)

you need to start preserving it now, then repair a little at a time, so it won't fall down on you.
The vines probably need to go, but I think they hare like a two edged sword: On the one side, the dense greenery protects the structure from the elements, on the other side, it could harbor bugs and the roots can damage the foundation (and the vines could grow through gaps in the wood.)
But closing it in is probably the first step to preserve it.

Really cool to have that!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty cool stuff Cathy. The two most important thing's to protect your project are the roof and foundation. If they are still functioning as intended, the rest of the house can be a wreck and still be saved...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, that house is beautiful! It looks so stately, even as it falls to ruin. 

The vines certainly add to the charm, but maybe once you redo the house some trellises with vines will bring back the feel


----------

